# Bowhunter from Ohio



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to the site. Just checking things out. Finished off the 2009 bow season successfully with a decent 8pt buck. I'm already dreaming about next season and waiting for the Ohio snowy weather to lighten up so I can get out there and practice longer shots.


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

Guess i get to be the first one to welcome you to the site!!! Everyone this is my fiance

her buck from this year


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

Now don't go tellin everyone that crazyness! Jeeze just because you have my picture on your computer doesn't make you my fiance! :tongue:

haha...Thanks for welcoming me to the site 

I love you!!:teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

Nice buck ...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ladybowhunter68. Have fun here.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

ladybowhunter68 said:


> Now don't go tellin everyone that crazyness! Jeeze just because you have my picture on your computer doesn't make you my fiance! :tongue:
> 
> haha...Thanks for welcoming me to the site
> 
> I love you!!:teeth:


Very funny :tongue:

Love you too and Im sure you will find a lot of good info on here, i know have been.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Get a room u two!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------

